# New to flex question



## A.m.s (May 20, 2016)

How do you add more hours with flex? I am signed up for LA market and it seems there is never hours to pick up. Are any of you guys working flex 30+ hours a week? Let me know


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Get scheduled on Friday (haha, haven't been scheduled in months and when I was it was only one shift/week)
10pm grab
Check continually throughout the morning/afternoon for a block to pop up.

That's all I am aware of.

g


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

What he said..... ^


----------

